# Statewilde fire-bans lifted



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=22060 ... featured-1


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So does this mean the shooting bans are being lifted too?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

The article states, "Though the statewide restrictions on target shooting have also been lifted, temporary restrictions implemented by the BLM on about 900 acres of land west of Utah Lake remain in place."


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Went west of the lake Saturday. There were signs all over, but I looked at all the guys shooting and decided that, unless they had a convoy of buses, we couldn't all be arrested at once so I went ahead and popped off a few.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

redleg said:


> Went west of the lake Saturday. There were signs all over, but I looked at all the guys shooting and decided that, unless they had a convoy of buses, we couldn't all be arrested at once so I went ahead and popped off a few.


So it's ok to break the law because everybody else is doing it and they can't catch all of you?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

huntingbuddy said:


> redleg said:
> 
> 
> > Went west of the lake Saturday. There were signs all over, but I looked at all the guys shooting and decided that, unless they had a convoy of buses, we couldn't all be arrested at once so I went ahead and popped off a few.
> ...


Breaking the law? I prefer to call it civil disobedience. After all, don't we have a duty to resist unjust laws?


----------

